# Best LW in the World?



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Alright, so after Yarrenoka, it seems that the LW division might be almost as messed up as the LHW division was/is. Plus there's always the debate of whether guys like Sakurai count as LWs, as even though they fight at 160/163 they'd have a hell of a time making 155.

My question is, who do you guys consider the best LW in the world right now? (Based on accomplishment)

Some of the guys I see hanging around the top of the list are:

JZ Calvancante - The winner of he and Aoki would have been #1 in my books, no question. Too bad that fight didn't happen, but probably ended up being a good thing for Aoki. Some people who had him top 3 might end up bumping him up to #1 with Melendez's loss and Aoki's subpar performance.

Shinya Aoki - The man of 1004 submissions nobody has ever seen was probably a top 5 LW for those that consider him part of the division. Some people argue that a win is a win, no matter how impressive or unimpressive it is, and that coupled with JZ not fighting, Gomi's long string of inactivity and Gil's loss could bump him up the list.

Takanori Gomi - Gomi was the consensus choice at #1 for a while. Some people dropped him out of that spot because of the Diaz fight, regardless of it being ruled a NC. Some people have dropped him because he hasn't had an official fight in the year of 2007. Some people still have him at the top. It all depends on how you look at the Diaz fight and inactivity when compiling rankings.

Hayato Sakurai - Again, like Aoki, Sakurai is one of those guys you could fit into the LW or WW division. He has one of the best resumes in the LW division, but still has the loss to Gomi on his record which leads some to argue that he shouldn't be ahead of Gomi.

Tatsuya Kawajiri - Crusher only has 3 losses in the past 5 years, Melendez, Gomi, and Shaolin. That's pretty damn impressive. However, he rarely seems to get mentioned with the best LWs in the world. It might have something to do with his inactivity, but what LWs who aren't in the UFC weren't inactive this year?

Mitsuhiro Ishida - Ishida was just starting to crack a lot of top 10 lists, but his win over Melendez is definitely going to speed that ascent. Unfortunately, this is another case where the guy has only fought on NYE shows in the past year. Ishida isn't ready to crack the top spots yet, but I can definitely see him doing so once he gets a little more active.

Gilbert Melendez - El Nino was starting to get some recognition as a top 3 guy (some people even having him as #1 if they didn't think Gomi deserved the spot), but obviously this loss to Ishida has set him back. Gil is still near the top of the division, but you have to think he's dropped below some of the guys I've listed.

Sean Sherk - Steroids or not, I don't think Sherk belongs in the top 10 LWs based on his resume. Some people disagree, so I'm listing him here to calm those folks.

BJ Penn - Sort of the same deal as Sherk, there are always going to be those people who say that BJ is the #1 LW in the world. I disagree, as he's done nothing of note in the division since 2003.

After these guys, you have some other guys fighting overseas like Shaolin and Joachim who could easily have a case made as top 10 guys. Plus you have the large contingent of young UFC guys who are likely going to be creeping up lists as they continue to stay active, while some of the other guys listed struggle to get fights. This includes guys like Joe Stevenson, Frankie Edgar, Kenny Florian, Roger Huerta, Tyson Griffin, etc. It's a long list. The LW division is so ridiculous right now it's hard to comprehend, and hopefully at the very least it's a busy one for all of the top fighters.

Anyways, my LW top 10:

1) JZ Calvancante
2) Shinya Aoki
3) Takanori Gomi
4) Hayato Sakurai
5) Tatsuya Kawajiri
6) Mitsuhiro Ishida
7) Gilbert Melendez
8) Vitor Ribeiro
9) Joe Stevenson
10) Joachim Hansen


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

BJ not in the top 10?, i know he hasn't been active, but do you really think all those guys would beat him at lw?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

valheruking said:


> BJ not in the top 10?, i know he hasn't been active, but do you really think all those guys would beat him at lw?


Rankings require you to do something at the weight class to be ranked. So far, he's beat a 145'er in Jens Pulver. He lost his previous 2 fights and his last meaningful win at LW was 3 or 4 years ago. He really doesn't deserve to be ranked at this point, though after his fight with Stevenson, I believe he'll jump into the Top 5 easy.



cdnbaron, I really like your Top 5. I might switch Gomi with Aoki though, as I think Shinya still needs that one fight to really solidify his top spot. Once he and JZ fight, a lot will be answered.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

I guess what i mean is if i was asked who do i think are the best lw's in the world, i would include BJ Penn in my top ten. I think i skipped over the " based on recent accomplishments" part too fast lol, it just seemed odd not to have him in the top 10 when the thread title says "best lw in the world?", but i guess thats not really the question being asked when you read the post, its more of a "who's currently ranked number 1 at lw?" kinda thing.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Another great topic from cdnbaron.

I think Gomi needs to get his ass in gear, and start racking up those big wins. When he comes ready, then he's unstoppable. Ishida & Kawajiri both felt a motivated Gomi's wrath, and those guys are both really solid fighters. I think he needs to be active more. His performance in the Diaz fight was terrible. I guess he wanted to drink, gamble, and lick tequilla off strippers asscheeks.

JZ vs Aoki would've been so, so awesome, and that would've determined the new number 1, most definitely. JZ is a beast, pure and simple. He treated Shaolin like the class geek, and beat Dida all on the same night, without much effort displayed. He's a freak, and he'll be a champion in 08.

I think Thiago Tavares has tons and tons of potential. He's my pick for breakout star of 08. He's just solid in everything, and proved that he can hang. 

But, the best LW's in the world? Here's my LW ranking...

1. Takanori Gomi.
2. JZ Calvancante.
3. Sean Sherk.
4. Shinya Aoki.
5. Stevenson.
6. Melendez.
7. Ishida.
8. Hansen.
9. Florian.
10. Edgar.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I got JZ at #1 and if he gets another big win than it won't be close. I mean Gomi hasn't won all year, and BJ hasn't won a fight against a 155'er in years.

Damone I'm just wondering why do you have Gomi at #1 but are so ready to take Fedor off the top spot. I mean I agree for the most part on Fedor but Gomi hasn't fought in a while and his last fight he got caught in a Gogo whether it counts or not.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Damone said:


> I guess he wanted to drink, gamble, and lick tequilla off strippers asscheeks.
> 
> JZ vs Aoki would've been so, so awesome, and that would've determined the new number 1, most definitely. JZ is a beast, pure and simple.


Just getting back from Vegas, I can't blame Gomi for the whole wanting to lick tequila off strippers thing... it is tempting when you're drunk and have just won a bunch of money at the tables. But in a real response to your posts, I really don't give the UFC LWs enough credit in my rankings, which is probably unwarranted, but just one of those biases I've developed from watching Bushido and PRIDE events while the UFC didn't really have a LW division at all.

I think I put JZ and Aoki at 1/2 just because that match would've decided who was #1, and without it I couldn't really decide between the two. JZ has more quality wins, but Aoki has the ability to sub anyone from anywhere, and still has some nice wins on his resume. That fight not happening was heartbreaking, and maybe I based the top 2 on what could have happened more than what actually happened (which went against the intention of my original post), but with that fight being so close to happening, I found it hard not to.

Also, bbjd I'm surprised you didn't throw Dida into the LW mix, even though I still consider him one of those guys who's not quite there yet. He'll probably be there by the end of 2008 anyways.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Anyways, my LW top 10:
> 
> 1) JZ Calvancante
> 2) Shinya Aoki
> ...


Solid Solid break down, I really agree with it all.

We all saw Ishida and great he can be when motivated, especially against someone the likes of El Nino. It just sucks because hes just not active enough. Plus dude is tiny.

I like your list.


Damone said:


> Another great topic from cdnbaron.
> 
> I think Gomi needs to get his ass in gear, and start racking up those big wins. When he comes ready, then he's unstoppable. Ishida & Kawajiri both felt a motivated Gomi's wrath, and those guys are both really solid fighters. I think he needs to be active more. His performance in the Diaz fight was terrible. I guess he wanted to drink, gamble, and lick tequilla off strippers asscheeks.
> 
> ...


Wow, I never thought Damone, that youd go with Gomi, but wise choice, its all about what your capable of and the outcomes when your motivated, a motivated Gomi is ridiculously dangerous.

Not so hot with Sherk, I still think he needs more wins at LW. 

Damone, where would you rank Huerta, Griffin, Tavares?



Mine would be:

Gomi
JZ
Aoki
Stevenson
Melendez
Sherk
Ishida
Florian
Kawijiri
Hansen


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wait, what the hell people? Ishida just killed Melendez, what are ye doing?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that JZ is number 1 he is a freak and shook off Vitor like he was a 9th grader
1. JZ Calvancante.
2.Takanori Gomi
3. Sean Sherk.
4. Shinya Aoki.
5. Ishida.
6. Stevenson.
7. Melendez.
8. Hansen.
9. Florian.
10. Edgar.


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

1. BJ Penn
2. Takanori Gomi
3. Hayato Sakurai
4. Tatsuya Kawajiri
5. Joachim Hansen
6. Mitsuhiro Ishida
7. JZ Calvan


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I still have Fedor as number 1 in the HW division.

Gomi, like Fedor, needs to start fighting solid guys, or else they are erased from the list. 

Huerta would probably be number 16 or so. He just beat Guida, who beat Aurelio. 

Griffin is number 11, beating Guida & Tavares.

Tavares is under Huerta, probably 17.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

1. JZ
2. Aoki 
3. Sean Sherk
4. Gomi
5. Stevenson
6. Ishida
7. Melendez
8. Tatsuya Kawajiri
9. Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro
10. Joachim Hansen


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Also, bbjd I'm surprised you didn't throw Dida into the LW mix, even though I still consider him one of those guys who's not quite there yet. He'll probably be there by the end of 2008 anyways.


I would put Dida in there with guys like Taveras who are talented enough to be in the top 10 and can beat some guys in the top 10 but don't ahve the record to be in the top 10 yet. 

I don't see anyone at 160 and under being able to stand with Dida and I could see him beating a lot of guys at WW standing.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I still have Fedor as number 1 in the HW division.
> 
> Gomi, like Fedor, needs to start fighting solid guys, or else they are erased from the list.
> 
> ...


K thanks for clearing that up btw where do you have Dida because I think beating Uno and Takaya would put him ahead of both Taveras and Huerta since Dida has 2 good wins while Huerta has 1 and Taveras has none.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> 1. Takanori Gomi.
> 2. JZ Calvancante.
> 3. Sean Sherk.
> 4. Shinya Aoki.
> ...



A very good list, it looks a lot like mine as I think the UFC fighters deserve to be in there.

By the way Damone, I thought you had Aoki as #1 P4P?!? what changed?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Are you guys not putting Sakurai on the list because you consider him a WW?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aoki's still my number 1 P4P.

I consider Sakurai to be a WW, and will rank him as such.

Dida is ahead of both guys, bbjd7, probably at 14. It's tough to compile a list of guys outside the top 10, so I will try to do that and post my 11-20 in this thread, no later than Friday.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sakurai is defiantly a WW I mean I don't see how he is going to cut down to 155. Would be top 5 however if he did.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah its a struggle for Sakurai to make 160. What about Gomi though, can he make the cut for those extra 5 pounds?


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Gomi can make 155. It would be tough, but if guys like Sherk can make it, I would think Gomi could. Plus, I think it would be good for him, as getting down to 155 would force him to get into shape, much like it does to BJ.

For the purposes of clarification, do you guys see a LW as a guy who can make 160, or a guy who can make 155? Because although it doesn't seem like a lot, there are some guys who clearly just can't lose those extra 5 pounds, Sakurai being the most notable.

Also, I like the idea of a 11-20 list for the LW division. It's so stacked that there are a bunch of good fighters who probably won't even crack a lot of top 20's. I'm interested to see what you come up with Damone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Rankings require you to do something at the weight class to be ranked.



This is very true but if Fedor can stay at #1 in the HW its hard to argue BJ out of the top 10 LW's.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

different since Fedor at least has fought at HW in the last 4 years. BJ last win at over a LW was against Gomi 4 years ago.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I would go with:

Calvancanti
Gomi
Sherk
Aoki
Melendez


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know how so many people can stick Melendez in there ahead of/instead of Ishida. Yes Ishida hasn't been active, but he just whooped Melendez. That has to put him above Melendez.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I don't know how so many people can stick Melendez in there ahead of/instead of Ishida. Yes Ishida hasn't been active, but he just whooped Melendez. That has to put him above Melendez.


Well, I know Ishida just beat Melendez, but his last fight before that was getting brutally KOd by Gomi. He was just barely in the top 10 before that loss, then he didn't fight for a long time. Gilbert hasn't fought a whole lot of times since then (they were on the same show NYE 2006), but he has fought and was considered top 5 by most. The victory was great, but it's not enough to leapfrog that many spots (at least 6 or 7 in my mind). He beat El Nino, he didn't destroy him. If Ishida follows it up with another solid win, then I'd move him into the top 5, but not until then.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

takanori gomi 
Gesias "JZ" Calvancante
hayato sakurai 
sean sherk 
shinya aoki 

thats my top 5 in the division right now. gomi much like fedor except even more so needs to start fighting more and fighting top competition in order to keep those spots. i actually thought gomi was signed with k1 and surposed to fight kid yamamoto wtf happened to that


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

As much as I like Penn, I don't understand how he is so high up in the rankings with some of the peoples list here. He hasn't fought any real LW's for a long time, not to mention even if he did "alright" at WW I think you should just keep what he has done at LW to rank him in LW. Which about 3-4 years ago would have been pretty impressive, but that was 4 years ago. I don't see how he can be top 10 right now. Top 20 I think so. Top 15? No, I don't think so. I think if he can finish Stevenson, and then finish a solid LW like KenFlo or Edgar. I would easily be able to seem in the top 10 then.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I really dont know why Penn is even in anyones ranking when in reality he has probably the worst record out of the top 10 dudes. His last real win was against Hughes, 4 years ago, followed by some wins over Gracies, which doesnt matter, and a couple of losses.

Pulver is a natural FW, so that doesnt count for any division placement. Then you look at the other dudes who, a great majority of the time are ranked behind Penn, and they have MUCH better records. 

Look at Stevenson, Edgar, Griffin, Florian, all those guys are on a much hotter run and have faced MUCH better competition.

So I don't see the reasoning, is it because you believe hes "capable" of doing those things many claim he can, or is it just because you like him alot, I dont see it, and I havnt seen it in his last few fights.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually think Kawajiri is going to make some waves this year if he can fight some good competition. The dudes main problem in the past is he loses his head and tries to bang with better strikers. He even admitted to this and his gameplan and execution against Azeredo was perfect. 

Im kind of curious how you talk about not putting Penn up there for his lack of solid LW wins and then throw Aoki in there whose best 3 LW wins are Clay French, Jason Black and Hansen. All of his other solid wins arnt in the LW weight class. Seems like youre talking out of both sides of your mouths.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> Im kind of curious how you talk about not putting Penn up there for his lack of solid LW wins and then throw Aoki in there whose best 3 LW wins are Clay French, Jason Black and Hansen. All of his other solid wins arnt in the LW weight class. Seems like youre talking out of both sides of your mouths.


Well for one thing, Aoki has been MUCH more active than Penn in the LW division. Hes also alot more consistant with just 1 loss in the LW division to Sakurai (if thats what you want to call it).

Also, Aoki has tons of potential, and its not speculation, its what we hav e been seeing time and time again in his fights.

Sure, Penn, at one point or another, beat some of the best in the LW division, but the last one was 4-5 years ago. How can you even remotely rank someone so high up after 5 years of inactivity?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Well for one thing, Aoki has been MUCH more active than Penn in the LW division. Hes also alot more consistant with just 1 loss in the LW division to Sakurai (if thats what you want to call it).
> 
> Sure, Penn, at one point or another, beat some of the best in the LW division, but the last one was 4-5 years ago. How can you even remotely rank someone so high up after 5 years of inactivity?


Personally I dont give a shit about Penn being in there, I just think theres more established better lightweights with more solid wins then Aoki. Basically youre all putting him in there on talent and not accomplishment. Hansen is his only top 10 win in the LW division and Hansen has been inconsistent.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well if you look at it, almost all the guys in the LW top ten are fairly young and are currently in their hot streak. They are all at the time relatively in the same level in terms of accomplishment.

Penn's accomplishments are few and far. You just can't put a guy in who hasnt fought in the division in 5 years and place him at #1.

But I know what your saying, however, look at guys like Huerta, Edgar, Ishida, Griffin. They dont have too many top-flight victories to their records, but still they are up there in the rankings. Why, because the division is young and its new.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Takanori Gomi.
2. JZ Calvancante.
3. Sean Sherk.
4. Shinya Aoki.
5. Stevenson.
6. Melendez.
7. Ishida.
8. Hansen.
9. Florian.
10. Edgar.
11. Griffin.
12. Kawajiri.
13. Dida.
14. Huerta.
15. Guida.
16. Aurelio.
17. Shaolin.
18. Fisher.
19. KJ Noons.
20 Tavares.

There you go.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impossible to say who the #1 LW is. There is talent in the UFC and in Japan that will never face off so its impossible to say. And I dont think this thread is about the rankings, its about who is the best when fighting at LW. And that answer Jay Penn.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

jdun I don't think that BJ being the best 155 in the world talent wise can just be assumed anymore.

A arguement could defiantly be made that JZ Calvancanti would beat BJ if they ever fought. I mean JZ is kinda like GSP in some ways basically just great at everything he does. KO's Shaolin, Submits Dida. Saying BJ Penn is the most talented LW in the world now needs to be back up with facts because JZ is damn good.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> A arguement could defiantly be made that JZ Calvancanti would beat BJ if they ever fought. I mean JZ is kinda like GSP in some ways basically just great at everything he does. KO's Shaolin, Submits Dida. Saying BJ Penn is the most talented LW in the world now needs to be back up with facts because JZ is damn good.


I totally agree. Plus, you factor in how much more of a physical presence JZ is than BJ and it makes it even more interesting. I realize that people are going to say that BJ is used to fighting bigger, stronger guys, but BJ hasn't had success against bigger fighters in a long time. Plus, in addition to being bigger and stronger than BJ, JZ is probably quicker and more explosive too. The only other fighter who BJ has faced who has advantages over him in all those areas is GSP.

If that fight (JZ/BJ) happened right now, I'd take JZ. Of course, if BJ puts on a spectacular performance against Stevenson and proves that he still belongs at the top of the LW division that could change. However, judging from his fight against Pulver, I wasn't all that impressed with him. I've actually found myself coming closer to picking Stevenson to win, as their fight approaches.

Also, Damone I like most of your top 20. Ribeiro is low for my tastes, and I don't think KJ is quite there yet, but other than that I think we have almost all of the same names. I'd put Razor Rob or Hermes in there instead of KJ.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O Damone what's up with Shaolin at 17 come on now.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Like someone said, its so hard to rank a division when its so seperated, we'll never truely know who is the number 1 fighter in the division.

I'd say its between BJ, Sherk, JZ and Gomi for number 1..
A 4 man tourney with these guys would blow my mind away, add Aoki, Edgar, Ishida and Kawajiri aswell for the hell of it, 8 man tourney.. lets see who the best is.

I ******* WISH


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

when BJ Penn beats Joe Daddy, what happens?

he is better than any other LW


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

xAmRiT said:


> when BJ Penn beats Joe Daddy, what happens?
> 
> he is better than any other LW


he beats joe daddy he is ranked in top 10 thats it i wouldnt even say top 5


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> Also, Damone I like most of your top 20. Ribeiro is low for my tastes, and I don't think KJ is quite there yet, but other than that I think we have almost all of the same names. I'd put Razor Rob or Hermes in there instead of KJ.


Yeah, I put KJ in there because he's on a nice 2 fight streak, one win was against Nick Diaz, who is a solid opponent. That was a dominating performance, too. I don't know, I forgot about Franca for some odd reason, so you could definitely put him in there, ahead of Fisher, actually. I don't know, the steroid thing has been in my brain, and I forgot to include him based on his wins over Varner & Fisher. People'll probably say, "Hey, then why is Sherk there?" Sherk didn't outright admit he was using. For all we know, he could be innocent. I don't think so, but there's that chance that he is. With Hermes, there is no chance, since he said he was using.

So yeah, did I mention that I suck ranking guys below top 10? Because, if I didn't, I really do suck at that.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

JZ Vs BJ would ******* rule that would be my number 1 dream fight right now. JZ and BJ are the top 2 at LW IMO talent wise.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I have seen zippy on Joe Lauzon through this entire thread- top 10s and 20s. Any particular reason?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe because he hasn't beaten the guys the other 20 have beaten?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I still think BJ Penn has one of the best skill sets at 155. I'm interested to see how he'll do against the new wave of lighter fighters. The stronger and bigger lightweights, like Sherk, Griffin, Guida, Edgar, Stevenson amongst others. JZ is the juggernaut right now for me.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Wins over Jens Pulver (FW), Brandon Melendez (also now a FW I beleive), and Jason Reinhardt (a natural BW) mean very very little.

I don't personally see the big deal with Lauzon. I don't see him as a future top 10 in the LW division, there are too many guys ahead of him already who are as young, if not younger, and better skill-wise and physically than him. Training with BJ is a good way to develop his skills, but I really don't think he has the physical tools to be an elite 155. When you can be overpowered by the Manvil, that doesn't say much for your chances against a Frankie Edgar, Joe Stevenson or Tyson Griffin. And those are the types of guys who will take the fight to his world, because even though he KO'd Jens, he's not a striker at all.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Couldn't agree more cdnbaron. I mean the guy is solid and will probably stay in the UFC his whole career but what is the big deal about Joe Lauzon. The guy is solid everywhere but has no great skill and in a divison full of wrestlers I don't see how he's going to stay off his back.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> Wins over Jens Pulver (FW), Brandon Melendez (also now a FW I beleive), and Jason Reinhardt (a natural BW) mean very very little.
> 
> I don't personally see the big deal with Lauzon. I don't see him as a future top 10 in the LW division, there are too many guys ahead of him already who are as young, if not younger, and better skill-wise and physically than him. Training with BJ is a good way to develop his skills, but I really don't think he has the physical tools to be an elite 155. When you can be overpowered by the Manvil, that doesn't say much for your chances against a Frankie Edgar, Joe Stevenson or Tyson Griffin. And those are the types of guys who will take the fight to his world, because even though he KO'd Jens, he's not a striker at all.


I totally agree.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I like Creepy Joe and think he will be a good and entertaining fighter, but I have to agree that I don't see him being top 10. The LW division is so ridiculously stacked and we're only just cracking the lid on this weight class. There is going to be a seriously major logjam at like 5-20 for a long time to come.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I really want to see Sherk fight Aoki, Gomi, Milendez, etc. Sherk really should of continued fighting in Pride.


----------

